# Trip to Fort Pulaski 3/1 - 3/3/2013



## SCaveNJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello - 

Our Boy Scout Troop from Fort Mill, SC is planning a trip to Fort Pulaski on the weekend of 3/1/13. I'd like to get some fishing in if possible. We will be limited to fishing the immediate area from either the shore or the Fort Pulaski Bridge after hours. From what I'm reading, I realize that this isn't the best time for fishing, but if I'm near the water, I can't resist casting a line. 

I will most likely head over to Tybee to the bait shop for some supplies and advice, but if anyone here would like to offer some suggestions, it would be certainly appreciated. I’m thinking the water will still be too cold for reds and trout, but perhaps whiting?

My SC saltwater fishing license will be ok for use there since the Savannah River is border water - right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have no idea where Ft Pulaski is, so I can't help a whole lot. If it's inshore, you could certainly find some redfish and trout that time of year. If you're fishing the surf, whiting with shrimp or clam would probably be your best target unless you can find some structure like a jetty to fish. Wouldn't be the worst idea to put out some cut bait in the surf for a drum or blue or (more likely) dogfish/skates. I have no idea about the SC license. I'm sure the bait shop will be able to help you. If it is indeed inshore, some of our rivers have a freshwater/saltwater cutoff point where you have to have both to cross the line and fish.


----------



## SCaveNJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry about that. Fort Pulaski is at the mouth of the Savannah River by Tybee Island, GA. It is an old Civil War fort.


----------



## SCaveNJ (Feb 13, 2013)

I wanted to share some information on fishing at Fort Pulaski. I was under the assumption (there’s that dangerous word) that because SC and GA have a reciprocal agreement for fishing border waters such as the Savanna river, my SC license would be ok to use. But just to be sure, I called the GA DNR and was told that if you are standing on GA soil, you will need a GA license. If you were out in the water in a boat, either would be ok, but if you are fishing from the bank, you’ll need a license for the soil you are standing on. Glad I checked.

So that answers the licensing question. Now all I could use is a recent fishing report from someone in the area. I'm not looking for secret spots or what you used; really I'd just like to know what species are swimming around the area this time of year. Thanks!


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

They out and out lied to you. I fish the Chattooga river quite frequently on the Georgia side. I fish at Hartwell damn that is on the Georgia side. I have fished many other lakes on the border going south of there and I have sat and chit chatted with DNR officers. I have been told by everyone involved that I could fish on both sides. I would call someone else or talk to someone at the local fishing shop. Obviously the person you talked to didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I know I am from NC but the waters you would be fishing at off the bridge at Fort Pulaski isn't the main channel and well south of the South Carolina State line so I would err on the side of caution and get a GA temp license.

There is a coast guard base Tybee which shares the national park Their phone number is (912) 786-5440 surely someone can give you some info on fishing there.

I have fished there in April and had success.


----------



## SCaveNJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I found this on the GA DNR website:



> GEORGIA-SOUTH CAROLINA RECIPROCAL AGREEMENT
> Georgia and South Carolina currently have a reciprocal fishing license agreement that allows anglers to fish on border waters and shorelines with a valid fishing license from either state. However, as a result of South Carolina’s revised fishing laws, a new agreement has been developed with public input.
> 
> Changes will affect border waters, from the Chattooga River to Lake Hartwell and downstream waters such as lakes Russell and Clarks Hill, and the Savannah River.
> ...


Reading this, I do believe that my SC license would be valid, but since a non-res temporary license is only $5 / day, I'm not going to chance it.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Below the saltwater demarcation line, which is the river below highway US 17, the agreement in only reciprocal in the main river channel. The South Channel, which is the bridge you will be fishing, is entirely within Georgia waters. So yes, you will need a GA fishing license. 

As for the fishing, that is prime time for the whiting run. Peeled shrimp on double-drop pompano rigs will do the trick. Black drum and redfish are also a possibility on shrimp. I've caught black drum anywhere from 1 to 40 pounds off that bridge so you never know what is possible. If you can get some fiddlers or clams, sheepshead will be around the bridge pilings, but the current there is very strong so make sure you have enough weight to keep the bait vertical. 

If you make it to the beach, whiting will obviously also be strong, but you may also catch pompano and bluefish. If you want to target the pomps, live sand fleas are in short supply around here, but you can get them frozen from most bait shops or Bass Pro. 

Good luck! March is a transition time of year when you might catch just about anything. In addition to the above you might get seatrout, stingrays, dogfish/sharks and a lot more.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

My understanding about the licence is this; the boarder between GA and SC runs down the middle of the NORTH channel of the Savannah River. Being such, if you are fishing the SC bank you must have a SC license and if on GA side you must have a GA. A reciprocal agreement may be true in our shared fresh water lakes, but around here I have been warned by many respected local fisherman that if I go to the SC side of the north channel I must have a SC license or I will be fined. All of Fort Pulaski/Tybee Island and associated islands are in GA. Go with the GA one day or three day permit.

Fishing Tybee from land/pier in early March, hate to tell you but success will be difficult. You could expect small undersized Whiting and smallish stingrays or maybe a small Spotted Hake or two, all on small pcs of shrimp. Spiny dogfish on cut bait. Sheepshead around structure with fiddlers/barnacles/clams. 

Smoothlures is right about Trout/Reds but got to have a boat for that.

Spots around Tybee/Ft Pulaski to try:

Fort Pulaski bridge both ends, note that you must fish from bank (rocks) during park open hours. Can fish from the bridge after that. (I think its after 6 pm) To fish the north side during business hour must buy a park pass.

The rocks near the Coast guard station (north channel) must be willing to walk a ways.

Lazzarato Creek Fishing Pier and where Lazzarato creek dumps into the south channel.

Tybee front pier.

Tybee Back river Pier.

Tybee surf. Jetties on both north and south ends.

ICW pier in Thunderbolt (Wilmington River).

Small hooks and shrimp will catch something, but don't expect much, just too early thats all.


----------



## SCaveNJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Smashed & Fatback - this is very helpful information. I know that weather and water temperature over the next few weeks will have a big impact on what is around to target, but getting some input from the locals is very much appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------

